# New spam detection evasion technique?



## Ancalagon (May 27, 2017)

Hello

So I see this thread with an *extremely* brief OP, just not enough details to make out what was wanted.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?552610-Below-Conversion-Question-Alternative-ending

I post a slightly snarky remark (I hope this was OK Morus)... but then I realized that this thread was a sort of coy of this (fully legitimate) one:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-Below-Conversion-Question-Alternative-ending

So... okay?  Maybe some kind of glitch?  But no, this is happening more than once:

The real thread:  http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?552039-Stream-of-Annihilation-Preview-DINOSAURS!

The dodgy duplicate: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?552598-of-Annihilation-Preview-DINOSAURS!

At this point, my best guest is that spam bots are copying real threads in an attempt to appear, on the surface, legitimate, before starting posting spam....


----------



## LordEntrails (May 29, 2017)

Those threads are gone. Appears someone agreed they were spam attempts.


----------



## Morrus (May 29, 2017)

Just use the report post button. We can nuke the account with a single click. 


Sent from my iPhone using EN World


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 29, 2017)

And yes, I'd seen them copy posts before, but copying the original titles of threads is somewhat new.


----------



## Ancalagon (Jun 3, 2017)

eventually, the spam bots will be so good they will post better content than the users


----------



## Morrus (Jun 4, 2017)

Ancalagon said:


> eventually, the spam bots will be so good they will post better content than the users




Oh, that happened years ago!


----------

